# What does "a little slight" mean?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Slight" would mean small and lacking in bone. Not what I see Hush to be.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would think "slight" means small or lacking in bone, also.

Did you want this hander to possibly handle her or were you just asking their opinion? They might have been trying to tell you that you needed *them* to finish her, even if it weren't true. Hard to say! Keep waiting and let her grow. We're doing the same thing here with my 14 mo male. We're showing just every so often to keep at it and in a routine.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I thought that's what it meant. Which, she does not at all appear to me to be. :uhoh:

I will say, it was quite possibly the most awkward stage she has been through when I was told this... she looked like a little girl that had a huge growth spurt over the summer and was just all gangley and bean pole like at the time.

It was a handler that I looked into having show her down the road. They liked her - told me where to improve things I can do myself, and that they would REALLY LIKE to re-evaluate her down the road, they thought they could easily finish her, but I needed to work on grooming her and her coat (she was in season and didn't really have coat). They said all the things I already know - she needs more handling training, has an absolutely flawless front end, beautiful head, gorgeous expression and wonderful temperament, and her coat needs more conditioning... and she's a just a little bit slight. I've had other judges and handlers look at her throughout her puppyhood and they've all said the same things - great movement, great head, perfect front... but this was the only time I got the slight feedback. Since then, other people have looked at her and all loved her and raved about her promise.

Now, as I type this, she's glaring at me. It's time to go chase some squirrels!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I would think "slight" means small or lacking in bone, also.
> 
> Did you want this hander to possibly handle her or were you just asking their opinion? They might have been trying to tell you that you needed *them* to finish her, even if it weren't true. Hard to say! Keep waiting and let her grow. We're doing the same thing here with my 14 mo male. We're showing just every so often to keep at it and in a routine.


They did say THEY would have no problem finishing her. 

I just pulled out our final critiques and notes from handling class, and both judges commented on her good bone. I had never noticed that before on the notes, because I got too caught up in the reviews on where I could improve my handling. 

Okay, enough GRF... time to really go play in the woods.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Having seen you post in forever--I wanna see some Hush photos!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I have some great stacked ones on a friend's camera that I'm dying to get. I'll post them once I do. 

In the meantime, I just have candids. This was taken recently - she's my alarm clock, and puts her front paws on my bed every morning to wake me up. But, since her name is Hush, she doesn't ever bark, so she just sort of stares me awake. Hush is the telepathy part of the alarm clock, and Milly is the annoying barking part (no offense to Milly, whom I also adore).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I have some great stacked ones on a friend's camera that I'm dying to get. I'll post them once I do.
> 
> In the meantime, I just have candids. This was taken recently - she's my alarm clock, and puts her front paws on my bed every morning to wake me up. But, since her name is Hush, she doesn't ever bark, so she just sort of stares me awake. Hush is the telepathy part of the alarm clock, and Milly is the annoying barking part (no offense to Milly, whom I also adore).


 
There is no lack of bone there!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah--you can definitely tell she looks fine in the bone department!


----------

